# Adobe After Effects Tutorial



## dos (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe erst seit kurzem After Effects 7.0. Davor habe ich mit Vegas Video gearbeitet, was aber nicht besonders viele Optionen hat.

Da ich aber überhaupt keine Ahnung von AE habe, wollte ich fragen, ob Ihr ein Tutorial kennt, wo man von ganz von vorne in AE anfängt, damit ich sehen kann, wie man damit überhaupt arbeitet.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Tim C. (7. Mai 2004)

1) Die aktuelle Version von After Effects ist 6.5

2) Wie wäre es mit dem mitgelieferten Handbuch?

3) Google?


----------



## dos (7. Mai 2004)

Bei Google find ich nix nützliches

Ich habe die Testversion


----------



## Tim C. (7. Mai 2004)

Und hier hast du wohl auch nicht reingeguckt: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141773.html

Ist ja auch nicht so, dass der Thread als wichtig oben festgepinnt wäre. 

Die Tryout gibts übrigens sogar nur in der Version 6.0.


----------



## dos (7. Mai 2004)

Danke 

Genau das habe ich gebraucht.


----------



## BlackRabbit (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab ae 6.0 und ein folgendes problem... wenn ich meine animation rendern tue dann bleibt sie in allen anderen programmen danach haengen. z.b premiere, quicktime  iview pro... etc. wie kann ich das verhindern.   ich rendere mit der besten qualitat


----------



## 27b-6 (20. Oktober 2004)

BlackRabbit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich rendere mit der besten qualitat


Moin!

Heißt das, das Du unkomprimiert renderst?
Wenn Du das nämlich machst kann kein normaler Rechner mithalten, ist die Datenrate zu hoch ansetzt passiert je nach Hardware dasselbe.
Was für ein Format renderst Du aus?
Für was willst Du deine Animation verwenden; Web, Archivierung, Streaming, CD, Auslieferung...?

Bis denne


----------

